

Pediff – tools for visually comparing web pages - duxet
https://github.com/Schibsted-Tech-Polska/stp.pediff

======
anomie
We've been using a similar tool ([https://github.com/BBC-
News/wraith](https://github.com/BBC-News/wraith)) for a little while now and
it's transformed our way of working - 50 page layouts x 5 responsive
breakpoints verified with a high degree of confidence in minutes on every
build.

Well worth the effort to take the time to set up such a tool, particularly if
you have a large UI test matrix - we couldn't possibly verify all the
different page layouts and sizes before we introduced wraith

